# Neues Bike: Early Rider Belter 20" vs. Seeker 20" /// welche Schaltung?



## donb (26. Dezember 2019)

Hi,

nachdem unsere Kleine aus Ihrem Belter 16" herauswächst, wird es Zeit für ein neues Bike.

Entweder das Seeker 20" https://earlyrider.com/products/seeker-20?variant=31167266127959
oder das Belter 20" https://earlyrider.com/products/belter-20?variant=31167265996887

Unterschiede gibt es viele - bei uns geht es aber um den Unterschied von "Drehschalter" zum "Klickschalter für Zeigefinger und Daumen".

Was würdet Ihr bevorzugen, bzw. welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr hier gemacht?


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Dezember 2019)

Meine Große hat 2 20"er gehabt ein Mal für die Kita einmal was vernünftiges, es waren beide Schaltungen verbaut grundsätzlich könnte die beides bedienen, bei der GRIP Schrift war ihr klarer welche Richtung was bewirkt, anfangs aber auch die Bedienkräfte zu hoch. 

 Mein kurzer 4 kam auf Anhieb mit der GRIP Schrift klar und hat auch schon klar verstanden in welche Richtung er drehen muss, ihm reicht die Ansage leichter oder schwerer,  das andere Rad ist nicht in Betrieb, daher kann ich es nicht sicher sagen wie er damit klar kommen würde... 
Da ihm ein Kitakind mit großeren Geschwistern beide erklärt hat, und er auf Anhiebit der gripshift richtig geschaltet hat gehe ich davon aus daß es ihm ebenfalls  egal wäre welche Schaltung er nutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afru (26. Dezember 2019)

Wir haben noch ein Belter im Einsatz mit dem Drehschalter und meine beiden großen hatten damit keine Probleme.
Ist halt auch unempfindlicher ohne den Umwerfer.

Allerdings hatte unser Belter noch die Disc und Cross Reifen welche unser Junior auch toll fand


----------



## icebreaker (27. Dezember 2019)

Unser hat mit 4 und ein wenig das Seeker mit Triggern bekommen und kam nach kurzer Eingewöhnung, wann welcher Gang der richtige ist, super damit zurecht. Das selbe auf seinem frechdax. Mittlerweile und bei seinem Fahrpensum müsst es schon fast etwas mehr Bandbreite sein. Ist ja bald Ostern?


----------



## donb (7. Januar 2020)

Haber jetzt ein Belter mit Grip-Shift getestet... Leider nicht drehbar für unsere Kleine.

Also ist jetzt zur Auswahl:

Seeker 20"
Woom Off 4
Orbea MX20 Team Disc

Was würdet Ihr da wählen? Das Orbea ist ja schon sehr günstig - und gar nicht so schlecht

Das Woom Off am Leichtesten von Allen.


----------



## afru (7. Januar 2020)

Aktuell das Woom Off ist aber wohl auch am teuersten


----------



## donb (7. Januar 2020)

Ja. Sind aber leider nochmal 100,- Euro mehr als ein Seeker 20“.
Dafür aber auch was leichter.

wobei das Orbea Mx auch eine gute P/L hat.


----------



## icebreaker (7. Januar 2020)

Da ich Woom überhaupt nichts abgewinnen kann, das Early Rider. Momentan bei BMO für 564,- zu haben. 
Wenn genug Kleingeld und Ambitionen vorhanden sind Vpace.


----------



## afru (7. Januar 2020)

Das Seeker kriegst bei BMO für 564€ und die haben öfters 10% im Newsletter


----------



## m00se (7. Januar 2020)

Wir haben zwar nicht das MX20 sondern das schaltungslose MX16, ich war von der Qualität des Orbea im Originalzustand aber böse enttäuscht. Habe an den V-brakes, dem Kettenschutz und dem Freilauf ausgiebig nacharbeiten müssen bis es Spaß gemacht hat. Die erbärmlich schlechten Pedale muss ich noch tauschen. Dann sind Papa und Tochter zufrieden und schick sind vor allem die Rahmen schon, nur als kurzen Erfahrungsbericht zu Orbea.


----------



## donb (8. Januar 2020)

m00se schrieb:


> Wir haben zwar nicht das MX20 sondern das schaltungslose MX16, ich war von der Qualität des Orbea im Originalzustand aber böse enttäuscht. Habe an den V-brakes, dem Kettenschutz und dem Freilauf ausgiebig nacharbeiten müssen bis es Spaß gemacht hat. Die erbärmlich schlechten Pedale muss ich noch tauschen. Dann sind Papa und Tochter zufrieden und schick sind vor allem die Rahmen schon, nur als kurzen Erfahrungsbericht zu Orbea.


Danke für Dein Feedback. Habe öfters schonmal gelesen, dass es bei Orbea an den Details mangelt.

Dann ist es jetzt nur noch das Woom Off 4 und das Early Rider Seeker 20" worum es sich zu entscheiden geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donb (8. Januar 2020)

Noch eine Frage bzgl. des Seeker 20".

Kann man da irgendwie einen "Kettenschutz" dranbauen, wie es Ihn auch beim Belter oder Woom gibt - also an der Kurbel meine ich.


----------



## nalsarac (8. Januar 2020)

Nimm einen sram mrx comp drehschalter mit srs technologie, ein kurzkäfiges schaltwerk mit umlenkrolle dran und einen slidigen geschlossenen schaltzug, das schaffen die kleinen zu bedienen.
Sram drehschalter gehen leichtgängiger als diese von shimano.


----------



## afru (8. Januar 2020)

donb schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage bzgl. des Seeker 20".
> 
> Kann man da irgendwie einen "Kettenschutz" dranbauen, wie es Ihn auch beim Belter oder Woom gibt - also an der Kurbel meine ich.


Nimm nen Chainrunner, wiegt fast nichts und schütz die Kinderbeine






						Unbekannt Winora Kettenschutz Chainrunner 1-Fach schwarz, 1,43m, schwarz (1 Stück): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Unbekannt Winora Kettenschutz Chainrunner 1-Fach schwarz, 1,43m, schwarz (1 Stück): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## donb (8. Januar 2020)

afru schrieb:


> Nimm nen Chainrunner, wiegt fast nichts und schütz die Kinderbeine


Wie soll das bei einem Schaltwerk gehen?


----------



## afru (8. Januar 2020)

donb schrieb:


> Wie soll das bei einem Schaltwerk gehen?


Stimmt mit Schaltung hab ich den noch nicht probiert


----------



## Holger_R (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

wie seht Ihr den den vermutlichen vorgänger vom Seeker (Early Rider Hellion Trail H-T20) gegen das Seeker 20?  

Der kleine fährt im Moment auch mit dem 16er Belter, aber im laufe des Jahres könnte man was größeres probieren. 

Dankeschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

